# Longines spare/replacement bracelet



## jamestmusic (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all,

hope this is the right place for my post.

I have a longines L4.718.4.12.6 http://thewatches.com/watches/watch-exp.asp?sku=6497&pid=L4.718.4.12.6 which is missing the end of (might be incorrect terminology) a link. The "link" doesn't have a pin in it though? I am looking for a spare of this or a replacement bracelet. It has been sitting in a cupboard for almost 10 years because I was worried I might lose it. I did contact longings who wanted me to send it off but a chain jewellers said the bracelet would need replacing. Just trying to figure out a cheaper option first

Any info/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

